# Upgrade of old I5 to Ryzen 3600



## toofan (Oct 17, 2019)

Friends, 

Current configuration :
Intel 3rd gen I5 3570
8gb ddr3 ram
Nvidia GTX 1660 gfx card 
Corsair vs550 psu
256 gb hard drive. 
Corsair cabinet with glass one side and one red fan. (spec 1 i guess) 

Wishing to upgrade this pc. My main work. 
Photoshop cc2018
Lightroom cc2017
Adobe Bridge. 
Tencent emulator for pubg mobile and call of duty.

Please suggest an upgrade within budget of 25k including Amd ryzen 3600 processor.
Mainly motherboard and Ram for Now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX 1660) Existing

Budget -35K*

AMD Ryzen 5 3500 -11k
Asrock B450M Steel Legend -7.4k
ADATA XPG Spectrix D41 RGB 16GB(8GBx2) 3200Mhz DDR4 -8.1
Antec Neo ECO Series 550W (NE550M) -3.9k
Crucial P1 500GB M.2 NVME SSD -4.6
*Total -35k*


All above components prices are taken from Computer Parts, Gaming accessories,Gaming  Laptops, Electronics, and More - theitdepot.com
Sell of all the components including HDD, MB, PSU, CPU, RAM and you might get 9k with these.So have put 35k as the budget.
BTW what monitor are you using right now?

PS: never buy VS Series of Corsair as these are for the cheaper asian markets and might cause damage if used with heavy load for longer periods of time.


----------



## toofan (Oct 17, 2019)

Currently I am using annold AOC monitor 22.5 inch. Working fine and I know what its showing on screen and what will be in print so not thinking of changing it.
Corsair PSU is working fine for me form last years. Will upgrade /change it later in few months may be.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2019)

Do not buy asrock steel legend unless you can confirm that it works with ryzen 3xxx(some member here(I think) couldn't get it to work with ryzen 3600,may be the situation is changed now but who knows) but another member here is running his asrock B450 pro 4 fine with ryzen 3600.Avoid MSI mobos for ryzen 3xxx(not just issues but mainly because of their poor after sales support,another member here recently bought MSI B450 tomahawk max mobo & regretted dealing with msi rma after he needed support just after buying mobo).

For psu go with Corsair CX550/650,best budget psu at their price.


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks bssunilreddy and whitestar for replies.
Any option with onboard wifi. And by default support for ryzen 5 without need of bios flash.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 18, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks bssunilreddy and whitestar for replies.
> Any option with onboard wifi. And by default support for ryzen 5 without need of bios flash.


You would have to buy X570 mobo which costs 15k for native Ryzen 3rd gen support. Better just get a USB dongle for wifi & plug it at one of the USB ports on motherboard than finding a mobo with WiFi. Its not like you will be using a 1Gbps connection (hopefully?), so USB ones will be fine.

I'd recommend AsRock B450 Pro4 as well, as it is go to budget B450 for Ryzen 3rd gen these days, or wait for B550 mobos, maybe Nov launch. For PSU, VS is not good for a powerful PC like yours, don't skimp on PSU with an expensive rig. CX550 is a great budget option as said earlier.

For 25k, you might have to drop down to R5 3500.


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks anupam,

I will wait for 550 mother boards.
I found this mother board with wifi. How is it. How you find which mobo is good orr bad. 
Buy Gigabyte B450M DS3H WiFi at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in

I read somewhere that motherboards ending with max (MSI ones) are ryzen 5 ready.


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2019)

Asroch b450 pro motherboard seems quite good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks anupam,
> 
> I will wait for 550 mother boards.
> I found this mother board with wifi. How is it. How you find which mobo is good orr bad.
> ...


See for yourself this mobo tier,asrock b450 pro 4 is much better. *i.redd.it/7n48gewun0p21.png

MSI mobos ending with MAX are indeed ryzen 3xxx ready out of the box but MSI has poor rma support in India so if you are unlucky enough to need their after sales support during warranty period then you might regret your decision of buying msi mobo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 19, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks anupam,
> 
> I will wait for 550 mother boards.
> I found this mother board with wifi. How is it. How you find which mobo is good orr bad.
> ...


It is decent but since R5 3600 is pretty powerful CPU with high power draw, better to have a motherboard with better quality voltage regulators, which the AsRock one has.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 19, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> It is decent but since R5 3600 is pretty powerful CPU with high power draw, better to have a motherboard with better quality voltage regulators, which the AsRock one has.



Buildzoid review of best mobos for Ryzen 3xxx


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 19, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> 4 Best Motherboards for Ryzen 5 3600 Builds in 2019 | PremiumBuilds
> Best Motherboards for AMD Ryzen 3000 CPUs: Ryzen 5 3600 & Ryzen 7 3700X Motherboards


Better to avoid MSI as said earlier by whitestar. Not only India, even US had MSI after-sales horror stories. Most likely the high amount of complaints with Ryzen 3rd gen is the reason.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 19, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Better to avoid MSI as said earlier by whitestar. Not only India, even US had MSI after-sales horror stories. Most likely the high amount of complaints with Ryzen 3rd gen is the reason.


Read the description of the above YT Video:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Read the description of the above YT Video:


And what difference would that make. I know MSI has some of the best mobos for ryzen but what good is that if you also get one of the worst after sales support. MSI rma centre guys actually bent the pins of the ryzen processor given to them for testing by a member here recently & then sent the processor to gigabyte service centre to get the bent pins corrected(& I have read something similar happened to a guy at MSI delhi service centre too on reddit). 

@toofan MSI mobos are indeed good but buy them only if you think you will not be unlucky enough to need their after sales support within 3 years of warranty.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 20, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Read the description of the above YT Video:


Poor internet, didn't even open that video, just the links


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 20, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Poor internet, didn't even open that video, just the links


Buildzoid is considered the point man when taking into account VRM count and cooling heatsinks for the VRMs.

Nowadays almost every manufacturer uses doubling method on their VRMs and advertise as using 12 phase VRM while they are actually using 4+2 phase VRM.

So Buildzoid like people give their honest opinions so that we end users can utilise them and make a fair choice in buying mobos where ultimately it's us who will get affected if Mobo might not function well.

And after market service also reflects end users opinions of course.

But because of people like Buildzoid we can make consious decisions.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Buildzoid is an extreme overclocker though so his videos are good but not an absolute guide for a typical user.In India,for example,MSI mobos are not a good choice for someone buying ryzen 3600 & only planning on doing a moderate overclock/no overclock for which asrock B450 pro 4 or even asus tuf b450m pro gaming would do just fine.


----------



## toofan (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks Friends, I guess currently asrock b450 pro seems better choice.

I had found this mobo with wifi.. 
Gigabyte b450m ds3h for 6900

How is it

Buy Gigabyte B450M DS3H WiFi at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks Friends, I guess currently asrock b450 pro seems better choice.
> 
> I had found this mobo with wifi..
> Gigabyte b450m ds3h for 6900
> ...


Good choice
But find out about after market service or about RMA.

Even Asrock boards are good but their service is bad. Their bioses are crude though.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks Friends, I guess currently asrock b450 pro seems better choice.
> I had found this mobo with wifi..
> Gigabyte b450m ds3h for 6900


If you're thinking about pairing it with Ryzen 3600 I would say no to Gigabyte B450 boards. 
I get that almost all good B450 boards are not available or overpriced. Since you have working PC and ready to wait for B550, I would say either wait for new stock of B450 boards, at least.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks Friends, I guess currently asrock b450 pro seems better choice.
> 
> I had found this mobo with wifi..
> Gigabyte b450m ds3h for 6900
> ...


Gigabyte after sales support is good especially if you contact their official rep on reddit India( eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit ) but their b450 mobos for ryzen 3xxx are not good(at least not the cheap ones like you are considering). Wait for asrock B450 pro 4 or wait for launch of B550 or just increase your budget by 7-8k & buy gigabyte X570 gaming X mobo.


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2019)

Friends, 
I am getting a good deal on ryzen 3600 on sbi app/card. So will be buying from Amazon. 
The suggested motherboard is out of stock. 
AsRock B450 Pro4

So any good alternative for it. And Ram also 3200mhz. Which one and from where. 
If get suggestions by 10pm might order today. 
B550 not in market yet.


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2019)

*G.Skill Ripjaws Series DDR4 Memory Module 8GB X 1pcs 3200Mhz - 3000 at amazon*

*CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 8GB (1x8GB) DDR4 3200MHZ C16 Desktop RAM- rs 3200 at amzon

Can i get these more cheaper with shipping to uttrakhand, Haldwani {nainital} 

I will get 10% + 5 % cashback by march 2020
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2019)

^^SBI Yono shopping offer.

Contact over phone & confirm,if available then buy immediately eyes closed even if shipping costs ~300-400. Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com

Get corsair 3200MHz from amazon.


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2019)

will it fit easily on Corsair spec-01


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2019)

toofan said:


> will it fit easily on Corsair spec-01


Yes, since both mobo and your case are ATX.


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2019)

Corsair Ram: Tested Latency 16-20-20-38 
G.Skill Ripjawa: ESTED LATENCY 16-18-18-38
Which One is faster.? Confused


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2019)

orr Any other better option but similarly priced.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 10, 2019)

toofan said:


> *G.Skill Ripjaws Series DDR4 Memory Module 8GB X 1pcs 3200Mhz - 3000 at amazon*
> 
> *CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 8GB (1x8GB) DDR4 3200MHZ C16 Desktop RAM- rs 3200 at amzon*
> 
> ...


Buy Online Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB (8GBx1) 3200MHz DDR4 Desktop Memory CMK8GX4M1E3200C16 - in India
ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM

Cheaper options


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 10, 2019)

toofan said:


> Corsair Ram: Tested Latency 16-20-20-38
> G.Skill Ripjawa: ESTED LATENCY 16-18-18-38
> Which One is faster.? Confused


2nd is better, I think. Not a noticeable difference.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2019)

16-18-18-38 is a bit faster than 16-20-20-38 but real world difference will only be noticeable under very precise & extreme ram overclocking.


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks Friends. Ordered the mobo 


whitestar_999 said:


> ^^SBI Yono shopping offer.
> 
> Contact over phone & confirm,if available then buy immediately eyes closed even if shipping costs ~300-400. Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
> 
> Get corsair 3200MHz from amazon.


Thanks
Ordered but hasn't made a payment yet. Why they still charge for online payments through online/debit /credit card. 
I chose the free option of rtgs. 
Costs Rs 7025.00, over phone  he said its in stock. For RAM. Adata 3200 mhz with shipping from vedanta is costing Rs 5135 for 2 modules of 8 gb.
Is brand also matters for RAM. 

Thanks to others also for quick replies.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 10, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks Friends. Ordered the mobo
> 
> Thanks
> Ordered but hasn't made a payment yet. Why they still charge for online payments through online/debit /credit card.
> ...


Adata is a good brand, no worries. 7k is a good price for AsRock B450 Pro 4.


----------



## toofan (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks any suggestions on SSD. 240gb.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2019)

toofan said:


> Ordered but hasn't made a payment yet. Why they still charge for online payments through online/debit /credit card.
> I chose the free option of rtgs.


Because payment gateway charges are separate.e.g.when you pay on any offline shop which uses card reader machine then you can see some bank's logo on it which is the issuing bank of these machines & shopkeeper has to pay some commission for every transaction(rbi has reduced this though & made transactions under 2000 completely free). Similarly,on online sites you see payment gateways "powered by billdesk/icici etc" which again charges commission for every transaction as it is their network which handles the processing of transactions. Big online sites can afford to keep it free but not small/typical online sellers. neft(rtgs is only for above 2 lakh),imps,upi are free because it directly transfers money from your account to shopkeeper's bank account with no payment gateway in between so no extra charges.

Adata ram is also good,5135 for 16gbis a good deal.

For ssd,if you want cheap then Buy Online Kingston A400 2.5 inch 240GB SATA III TLC SSD SA400S37/240G In India
However I suggest this which is much better & faster Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5″ 250GB SATA III 3D SSD CT250MX500SSD1 In India
same process,call/email them & transfer money directly to their account to get cheaper price.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 11, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks any suggestions on SSD. 240gb.


KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 240GB (SA400S37-240G)

This will suffice. Although I'd recommend going for 480GB one as you can store like 3-4 games on it as well. Games load much faster from a SSD, I shifted to SSD with my new laptop & the difference is noticeable. In big open areas of Destiny 2, sometimes the game might stop to load for a sec, eliminated that with a SSD. With next gen consoles moving to SSD, newer games will likely start recommending SSD for a better experience (it doesn't impact fps, just the loading times):
KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 480GB (SA400S37-480G)

Crucial MX500 is a better option but costs more as well.


----------



## toofan (Dec 12, 2019)

Ordered RAM and Mobo. 
How good is 3700x compared to 3600. And will the Mobo Asrock b450 Pro4 will be able to handle 3700x.


----------



## toofan (Dec 12, 2019)

Ok don't reply is just GAS and a 30k processor doesn't justify my usage pattern.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 12, 2019)

toofan said:


> Ordered RAM and Mobo.
> How good is 3700x compared to 3600. And will the Mobo Asrock b450 Pro4 will be able to handle 3700x.


Worth it for more productivity tasks, like video editing. Not a big improvement in gaming to justify 10k extra.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Just. Check this once:




Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toofan (Dec 12, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Worth it for more productivity tasks, like video editing. Not a big improvement in gaming to justify 10k extra.
> View attachment 18609 View attachment 18610


3700x may work for 7-8 years for me easily. But 12k extra is just too mucb


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 13, 2019)

toofan said:


> 3700x may work for 7-8 years for me easily. But 12k extra is just too mucb


Yeah, better to just use 3600 for 4-5 years or so & get a new rig.


----------



## toofan (Dec 15, 2019)

Vedanta Computers is super fast in shipping. RAMs delivered yesterday. Motherboard may reach by Monday. Processor is travelling from Bhiwandi, Maharashtra to Delhi currently.


----------



## toofan (Dec 19, 2019)

Today I got Ryzen 3600 processor. Installed every thing. Corsair spec 01 is a bit small for the Mobo Asrock b450 Pro4 as the cpu power cable from psu has to cross whole mobo to reach the 6 pin header. It can't reach to the point if moved back side of cabinet.
So the pc booted form the old hard drive after some time( I had to go to bios menu and just did save and exit) and window done something form 0 % to 100 %.
But at bios the RAM is showing running at 26xx speed. 
Next time I changed the xmp 2.0 to 3200 mhz. 
But it should use the RAM modules at 3200 mhz by default as ryzen 3 3600 supports 3200mhz Ram. 

What I had to change at bios to run RAM at default speed of 3200 mhz. 

And what I need to change at bios orr windows to use ryzen 3200 at fullest. 
Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2019)

Install Ryzen master *www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master

Just because ryzen 3xxx supports 3200MHz ram doesn't mean all rams on any mobo can achieve 3200MHz with ryzen 3xxx.This is where the permutation-combination  of ram model/mobo model/bios version comes into play. If you have already set xmp to 3200MHz then whatever speed ram is running at is the best it can achieve with auto overclocking option with the current bios version.To run it faster you will have to manually overclock it which is not really worth the hassle unless you know exactly why you want it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2019)

toofan said:


> Today I got Ryzen 3600 processor. Installed every thing. Corsair spec 01 is a bit small for the Mobo Asrock b450 Pro4 as the cpu power cable from psu has to cross whole mobo to reach the 6 pin header. It can't reach to the point if moved back side of cabinet.
> So the pc booted form the old hard drive after some time( I had to go to bios menu and just did save and exit) and window done something form 0 % to 100 %.
> But at bios the RAM is showing running at 26xx speed.
> Next time I changed the xmp 2.0 to 3200 mhz.
> ...


----------



## toofan (Dec 20, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Install Ryzen master *www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> Just because ryzen 3xxx supports 3200MHz ram doesn't mean all rams on any mobo can achieve 3200MHz with ryzen 3xxx.This is where the permutation-combination  of ram model/mobo model/bios version comes into play. If you have already set xmp to 3200MHz then whatever speed ram is running at is the best it can achieve with auto overclocking option with the current bios version.To run it faster you will have to manually overclock it which is not really worth the hassle unless you know exactly why you want it.


So what's the use of 3200 mhz Ram if it detects lower. Shouldn't one should buy lower speed ram and play safe.


----------



## toofan (Dec 20, 2019)

this is the temperature of cpu As per Bios, after 1.30 hour of pubg emulator. Are these ok. ( Iguess so). 
Its extremely cold here these days.


----------



## toofan (Dec 20, 2019)

I haven't installed any drivers yet. Do i have to install chipset drivers as O used to do with Intel cpus?
And from where. 
I only installed realtek audio and lan drivers. And it removed my audio manager. Although sound is working fine.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2019)

toofan said:


> this is the temperature of cpu As per Bios,


Use HwInfo64 or HwMonitor for this. Bios won't be able to read max/min temperatures during load.


toofan said:


> I haven't installed any drivers yet. Do i have to install chipset drivers as O used to do with Intel cpus?
> And from where.


Get all from motherboard manufacturer's site and install them. Don't use default drivers from windows.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2019)

toofan said:


> I haven't installed any drivers yet. Do i have to install chipset drivers as O used to do with Intel cpus?
> And from where.
> I only installed realtek audio and lan drivers. And it removed my audio manager. Although sound is working fine.


Install all drivers from the motherboards website because there will be the latest drivers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2019)

toofan said:


> So what's the use of 3200 mhz Ram if it detects lower. Shouldn't one should buy lower speed ram and play safe.


Lower speed ram will take much more effort to run at higher speed & may even be impossible to run at higher speed. Higher speed ram running at lower speed will always have much more chances of running at even higher speed after some tweaking/bios update. In any case price difference between adata 3200MHz & 3000MHz ram is negligible while 2400MHz is a big no nowadays so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2019)

toofan said:


> So what's the use of 3200 mhz Ram if it detects lower. Shouldn't one should buy lower speed ram and play safe.


3200MHz RAM is faster, can't argue that. I think X570 should by default use 3200MHz w/o issue (probably). Anyways by setting XMP, you are now running it at 3200MHz, no need to worry as you bought a 3200MHz RAM. Intel only supports 2666MHz by default, still I asked my friend to buy a 3200MHz RAM for his i9 build, helped him set it to 3200MHz. You can actually manually OC the RAM further, but as it was said earlier, not worth the effort. 3200MHz is a good sweet spot between price & performance right now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2019)

toofan said:


> this is the temperature of cpu As per Bios, after 1.30 hour of pubg emulator. Are these ok. ( Iguess so).
> Its extremely cold here these days. View attachment 18650


Use HWinfo or HWMonitor in Win10, don't see it at BIOS. Those are fine temps for idle operation.


----------



## toofan (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks. 
Now this problem how to solve it.


----------



## toofan (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2019)

toofan said:


> View attachment 18654


You can opt out of it. Below there will be sign in offiline button
Check for it

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2019)

Create a microsoft account anyway as it comes in handy in certain situations.


----------



## toofan (Dec 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Create a microsoft account anyway as it comes in handy in certain situations.


I was having a ms account. After changing motherboard and cpu, I am getting an activation error "Windows not activated".
And when trying to log into windows account through activation troubleshooting, its logging in first time but then its asking for password another time and then this error.


----------



## toofan (Dec 22, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> You can opt out of it. Below there will be sign in offiline button
> Check for it
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Means through product key?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 22, 2019)

Try reinstalling Windows considering you changed major components.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just format & fresh install windows & then use your ms account for login but not without first making a local admin account(I am assuming you already did this for current system).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2019)

toofan said:


> I was having a ms account. After changing motherboard and cpu, I am getting an activation error "Windows not activated".


Microsoft has loosely tied windows 10 activation to the motherboard. Also, please use Snipping Tool instead of taking a pic using your phone .


----------



## toofan (Dec 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just format & fresh install windows & then use your ms account for login but not without first making a local admin account(I am assuming you already did this for current system).


Means I don't have to make a local account. Directly make a admin account on new installations.?


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 22, 2019)

I faced this problem recently. I was also getting activation error for Windows 10 ,when I changed my motherboard+CPU+RAM+GPU. I  had originally bought Windows 8.Try using the activation key that came with your copy of Windows.In my case , the Windows 8 key worked for my digitally licensed copy of Windows 10 on my new configuration. I did not reinstall Windows,but you can do it .

Edit: I also had an MS account but that was showing not linked to any devices. So I activated it on my local account only.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2019)

moltenskull said:


> I faced this problem recently. I was also getting activation error for Windows 10 ,when I changed my motherboard+CPU+RAM+GPU. I  had originally bought Windows 8.Try using the activation key that came with your copy of Windows.In my case , the Windows 8 key worked for my digitally licensed copy of Windows 10 on my new configuration. I did not reinstall Windows,but you can do it .
> 
> Edit: I also had a MS account but that was showing not linked to any devices. So I activated it on my local account only.


One key is binded to one motherboard. When you try to install the same key on another motherboard it says activation error unless you have formatted the other computer and used another key in it.

Or
You should call the customer care and ask their help.
They will help you in activating via the phone method.

I used it in case of both MS office and OS as well.

Since I started using legit keys from Windows 8.1 days I too am facing same problem.

PS: Microsoft will not allow one key for more than 1 PC unless they are Volume license keys.

See here:Activation Center Phone Numbers | Microsoft Volume Licensing

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 22, 2019)

I don't know for sure but here's the scenario:
I bought a Windows 8 key and activated it on my Asrock Motherboard .Then I upgraded to an MSI motherboard and here's the grey part : I don't remember but I guess I used phone activation for it. Then Windows 10 arrived and I upgraded to it for a digital license.
Here's the interesting part:
Apart from my CPU Cooler+HDDs+ PSU+Case, I changed all components due to a Motherboard failure (MSI Motherboard). Now I am using a Gigabyte Motherboard and the Windows 8 key that I purchased originally activated my copy of Windows 10 on the Gigabyte Motherboard without any issues. Windows 10 is activated on my local account on my new configuration.

If the OP is facing issues with Windows 10 activation and no other method is working, there's no harm in trying to activate with the old key , is there? At max, it will be rejected.Then the OP can purchase a fresh copy of Windows 10,if need arises.

Edit: I purchased system builder OEM Windows 8, if that is what you mean by Volume licensing keys.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2019)

moltenskull said:


> I don't know for sure but here's the scenario:
> I bought a Windows 8 key and activated it on my Asrock Motherboard .Then I upgraded to an MSI motherboard and here's the grey part : I don't remember but I guess I used phone activation for it. Then Windows 10 arrived and I upgraded to it for a digital license.
> Here's the interesting part:
> Apart from my CPU Cooler+HDDs+ PSU+Case, I changed all components due to a Motherboard failure (MSI Motherboard). Now I am using a Gigabyte Motherboard and the Windows 8 key that I purchased originally activated my copy of Windows 10 on the Gigabyte Motherboard without any issues. Windows 10 is activated on my local account on my new configuration.
> ...


I too purchased MSI Laptop upon which I used my old key because the key with which it comes is for Windows 10 Chinese language only since I got it from Singapore.
Later I used the upgraded key from 8.1 to 10 and activated my MSI Laptop.

Nowadays all keys are activated as digitally.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toofan (Dec 23, 2019)

I lost the key of win 7 guess. I had a text file with windows key but that's not working.

@whitestar_999 : please explain your method with little more details.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2019)

Check PM.


----------



## toofan (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for the help. I will first try whitestar method. 

Just found an advertisement at YouTube. Is this site genuine? Windows app store showing price around 14k and here..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2019)

Those are volume license keys(for companies) not meant to sold to public,they will work but legally you are not supposed to use them.In any case the money you pay for such keys will not be going to Microsoft anyway so it isn't that much different from using "ahem" version.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2019)

toofan said:


> Thanks for the help. I will first try whitestar method.
> 
> Just found an advertisement at YouTube. Is this site genuine? Windows app store showing price around 14k and here..
> 
> View attachment 18656


Better to use Windows 10 without any activation than using a stolen key.


----------



## toofan (Dec 24, 2019)

Okay got it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> I too purchased MSI Laptop upon which I used my old key because the key with which it comes is for Windows 10 Chinese language only since I got it from Singapore.


I don't think Windows keys are tied to language packs. IIRC, Linus clean installed windows 10 en-us on either Huawei Matebook or Mi Notebook using the same key it came with zh-cn version.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think Windows keys are tied to language packs. IIRC, Linus clean installed windows 10 en-us on either Huawei Matebook or Mi Notebook using the same key it came with zh-cn version.


It may be possible in case of chinese specific oem versions.The versions used by linus were typical retail versions.


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Those are volume license keys(for companies) not meant to sold to public,they will work but legally you are not supposed to use them.In any case the money you pay for such keys will not be going to Microsoft anyway so it isn't that much different from using "ahem" version.



Thanks a lot for this information. The thing is , I purchased this version of Windows (Windows 8) from a Microsoft Authorised Reseller (Which was listed on Microsoft Website). What amazes me is that they obviously knew and made no reference to it. :/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2019)

moltenskull said:


> Thanks a lot for this information. The thing is , I purchased this version of Windows (Windows 8) from a Microsoft Authorised Reseller (Which was listed on Microsoft Website). What amazes me is that they obviously knew and made no reference to it. :/


That's surprising. In any case they can always make the excuse of selling under wrong impression(if somebody claim to be working in some company then they are not going to ask for id proof anyway).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think Windows keys are tied to language packs. IIRC, Linus clean installed windows 10 en-us on either Huawei Matebook or Mi Notebook using the same key it came with zh-cn version.


Not keys "Windows 10 Chinese Language" comes as default with MSI Laptops purchased in Singapore.
We need to install English Language Windows 10 Pro which does not accept the original key. So need to buy another key.
This is how I have done in spite of repeated attempts to learn Chinese Windows 10 Installation.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> We need to install English Language Windows 10 Pro which does not accept the original key. So need to buy another key.


Of course Pro won't accept Home key.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Of course Pro won't accept Home key.


Not Home key Chinese language key
Since I can't understand that language I installed pro

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Of course Pro won't accept Home key.


Actually win 10 iso nowadays is a single file containing all versions & will install the version according to the key entered so even if one enter home key then iso will continue installation of home version instead of giving an error.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> will install the version according to the key entered so even if one enter home key then iso will continue installation of home version instead of giving an error.


Ah, I haven't tried that. I always select the version first and install the OS, drivers, everything else. Activation is my last step.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ah, I haven't tried that. I always select the version first and install the OS, drivers, everything else. Activation is my last step.


MS keeps changing their install procedure so can never be sure.In fact nowadays you can even switch among compatible versions after install by just entering the appropriate key in change key setting.


----------



## toofan (Jan 5, 2020)

Any nvme ssd suggestions? And what size should I buy?
Currently I am having a 500 gb hard drive, with a 100 gb partition for Windows 10 with around 30 gb space free I guess. I had an external 1 TB drive for RAW files of DSLR
Lookinh for a value for money deal.
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2020)

toofan said:


> Any nvme ssd suggestions? And what size should I buy?


Anything above 250GB is good. Get a proper PCIe x4 TLC drive like Silicon Power P34A80 or Kingston A2000 or Samsung 960 Evo. QLC drives are okay but I won't choose them over TLC drives for similar price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2020)

Also decide fast because ssd prices are going to increase only in this year.


----------



## toofan (Jan 6, 2020)

Buy Online Kingston A2000 500GB M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe SSD SA2000M8/500G In India

How is this. Still under 5k, on other websites prices are revised.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2020)

toofan said:


> Buy Online Kingston A2000 500GB M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe SSD SA2000M8/500G In India
> 
> How is this. Still under 5k, on other websites prices are revised.


Buy it asap.


----------



## toofan (Jan 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy it asap.


Done.


----------



## toofan (Jan 6, 2020)

Can we make partitions in these drives as a 500 gb partition will be miss-use for an os


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2020)

toofan said:


> Can we make partitions in these drives as a 500 gb partition will ne miss-use for a os


I don't think you should partition a ssd. Creates unnecessary overhead for it.


----------



## toofan (Jan 6, 2020)

What is this overhead


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2020)

toofan said:


> What is this overhead


Endurance for SSD is in terms of data written.
Suppose you want to transfer data from one partition to other because it doesn't have enough free space left. So, you'll end up doing additional writes on the SSD (correct me if I'm wrong) which could've been easily avoided.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2020)

^^I think modern ssd firmware & controller minimizes this to an insignificant level but one can still avoid partitions on ssd just to be "extra sure".

@toofan if there is no organizing issue you can simply use the entire drive as C drive & use library folders to organize things but if you want you can make 2 partitions,one for windows os & other for data storage.


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, Two partitions will be better to manage data as in case of corrupt windows/re installation, there will be chance of data loss orr it may be time consuming to select which data to keep and what to remove.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2020)

toofan said:


> Yes, Two partitions will be better to manage data as in case of corrupt windows/re installation, there will be chance of data loss orr it may be time consuming to select which data to keep and what to remove.


You already have hard disks to keep non critical data and if there is need to re-install windows, you can just reset it. If still you want to format it, use a live linux usb to take data backup into hard disks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You already have hard disks to keep non critical data and if there is need to re-install windows, you can just reset it. If still you want to format it, use a live linux usb to take data backup into hard disks.


It is easier to create & maintain images for a pure windows install C drive compared to C drive+data. It is better then to use C drive only for windows install+programs but on a 500gb ssd it is worth it only if you can at least use ~250-300GB of space(which I don't think is possible without installing some big mainstream pc games or you work with large VMs/video editing files).


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2020)

Yup, I agree. Currently my 100gb partition of C drive is having a free space of 30 gb. So a 500 gb is huge space. Now i am thinking of why 500 gb, a 250 gb nvme and a 250 gb sata/m. 2 ssd would have been better.


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2020)

Does my mobo will support one nvme, 1 m. 2 and one hdd all together.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2020)

toofan said:


> Does my mobo will support one nvme, 1 m. 2 and one hdd all together.


NVMe is independent of sata ports,only m2 sata ssd shares bandwidth with sata ports.This is true for almost all mobos. B450 Pro 4 has 2 m2 slots out of which 1st is NVMe while 2nd is m2 sata & installing m2 sata ssd in 2nd slot will disable 2 sata ports out of 6 on mobo. This is also why it is pointless to buy m2 sata ssd as using it effectively means losing 2 sata ports so why not use regular 2.5" sata ssd which is same performance wise but use 1 sata port.


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes for someone who needs that much sata ports using m2 is not that much beneficial but for someone who likes to have less wires, m2 are worth buying as there is almost no difference in prices of m2 and sata ssds.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2020)

toofan said:


> Yes for someone who needs that much sata ports using m2 is not that much beneficial but for someone who likes to have less wires, m2 are worth buying as there is almost no difference in prices of m2 and sata ssds.


That is because m2 sata ssd is basically same as regular 2.5" sata ssd without its external cover.It does have the advantage of no power & sata wire  but it is only 2 extra wires though as most mobos don't support more than one m2 sata ssd.


----------

